
Want Instant Coins? Coinbase Wants to See Your Credit Card - lelf
http://codinginmysleep.com/want-instant-coins/
======
devx
I know Coinbase is trying to make transactions as easy as possible for its
customers, and in order to do that they've started to "abstract Bitcoins
away", but they may be going too far, to the point where it's pointless to
even own Bitcoin on Coinbase. Maybe that will end up working for them. I don't
know. But I don't think I like it - at least not as a Bitcoin service.

